# work it out...



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey friends,

Did you know just 20 minutes of exercise can boost your mood? I'm too lazy to drive to the gym tonite, so gunna do this video:
A 10 Minute Walking workout - YouTube

Post any work out vids here please... I like running, walking & simple yoga. I'll be back shortly after video 1 to see if u guys have any good work out vids...the 1st one is only 10 minutes.

Thanks


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

that vid was OK...nice and simple. Now seeking zumba vids


----------



## Emma1981 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I could help you girl - I like feeling 185lbs on my back 

Hope you found some good videos - I took a peak in the Group X room at my gym and this older lady was Zumba-ing away! How inspirational - it put a smile on my face.


----------

